# Coleman-mach A/c Filters



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a question- one that should have been asked at PDI but was not. My bad.

I need to clean the filters on my 2010 260FL which has a Coleman-Mach A/C vs. the Carrier V in our previous OB. I had no problem cleaning the Carrier filters as they were easy to access and pulled right out. Not so with the Coleman-Mach. I would post a pic of the inside of the unit but not sure how to do that.

I read the manual on it(amazing huh?) and it appears to me that I may have to remove all 4 corner screws to drop the cowl to get at the filters. The bottom of the a/c is divided in half but you are only able to remove one of those halves via turn-screws.There are no filters I can see when I take that part off. I know a picture is worth a thousand words.

So before I go braking something I was wonerding if anyone may have solved this problem already. Not certain when the switch to Coleman-Mach was made but I think it may have been at least in the '09 models or some of them. I know most of you here are still using the Carrier so may not be of assistance but if anyone else knows please give me a shout.

Rayman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Not getting very far on this am I? Not surprised with the economy and all. Who's buying new OB?

Lets try another tack. Can someone on this forum give me a good phone number for Keystone where I can speak with a rep?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Give it some time. Friday and Saturday are the slowest days to get answers in the summer as many people are camping.

There was a switch from Carrier to Dometic before the Colemans where done so there really will be a limited amount of people that have that model but all should be Very similar. Any filter should be easily accessible and should be obvious. On my Dometic it is a thin peice of black foam that is pinched between the access cover to the ceiling unit. If yours is like that the foam could be missing any you would never know it.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Rayman Try this link Has Picture might help

http://www.rvcomfort.com/pdf_documents/1976212_copy1.pdf
go to page Five

or this one

http://www.rvcomfort.com/rvp/tech_info/operation.php

Hope it helps

Ken


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Five Outbackers said:


> Rayman Try this link Has Picture might help
> 
> http://www.rvcomfort.com/pdf_documents/1976212_copy1.pdf
> go to page Five
> Ken


If it is as shown on page five and he did not see filters when he pulled the cover then they are most likely MIA.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

On the new OB's, the Mach A/C has a black plastic screw that holds the panel up with the black foam filter behind it.

You do not have to unscrew the 4 screws that hold the interior shroud on.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you guys. I'll be checking this tomorrow. I'll update you after that.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

OK. There is only 1 small black plastic screw holding the one side of the grate up there.The other side is not removable.

There are 2 sides to to the inside part of the A/C unit. The part where the small black screw is measures 6 1/2" and the non-movable side measures 8". When I took the smaller panel off I did see what may pass for a filter on the inside of the grate and it was dirty after 30 days of camping. I can't tell anything about the larger side to see if a filter is there. The only way to get to that side is to remove the 4 white corner screws and drop the cowl.I'm hesitant to do this.

I guess what this means is there is only 1 filter on this unit. Having come from the Carrier V I thought there might be 2. I cleaned that one "filter" (really cheap looking) and reinstalled. Leaving on another 30 day trip in 2 weeks so we'll see what happens.

I just keep wondering about the 8" side of the grate and if there's a filter there. I probably need to get a hold of Keystone on this.

Appreciate all the help!!! Thank you.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> On the new OB's, the Mach A/C has a black plastic screw that holds the panel up with the black foam filter behind it.
> 
> You do not have to unscrew the 4 screws that hold the interior shroud on.


Are you saying there's only 1 filter? That cheap black thing on the inside of the grate?

Rayman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Rayman Try this link Has Picture might help
> 
> http://www.rvcomfort.com/pdf_documents/1976212_copy1.pdf
> go to page Five
> Ken


If it is as shown on page five and he did not see filters when he pulled the cover then they are most likely MIA.
[/quote]

My unit is not like the unit you show at all. I have no knobs on the unit itself as is shown on the drawing and only 1 turnscrew.

Rayman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Give it some time. Friday and Saturday are the slowest days to get answers in the summer as many people are camping.
> 
> There was a switch from Carrier to Dometic before the Colemans where done so there really will be a limited amount of people that have that model but all should be Very similar. Any filter should be easily accessible and should be obvious. On my Dometic it is a thin peice of black foam that is pinched between the access cover to the ceiling unit. If yours is like that the foam could be missing any you would never know it.


Thanks Camper Andy. You're exactly correct. It is a thin piece of black foam attached to the access cover by 4 small pieces of velcro. I saw that the first time I opened it up but did not think that was the filter. I guess I was looking for something more substantial like on the Carrier V.

Rayman


----------

